# Schwinn World Sport 14 Speed- Looking for info and specs



## JohnsWorldSport

I just bought a like-new condition, black with silver lettering, 14 speed, chrome-moly 52CM frame, Schwinn World Sport bike. It also says "Made in China" on the frame seat post and the head badge says "Schwinn Quality"
I was wondering what year it was made and how much it weighs. I looked online and found a forum with scanned pages of actual Schwinn catalogs from 1979 to 1989 and could not find the bike. There were "World Sports" but their descriptions didn't match my bike's.

This is my first road bike, I've owned only mountain bikes. I wanted a decent lightweight, affordable road bike and my bro' in law found this one for me on Craigslist. It's in excellent physical shape and running condition and only needed a minor tune-up at an LBS. Total cost with the tune-up, under $90! The only changes that I made were to have the LBS change the rear knobby tread tire to match the smooth racing-type tire like the front and swapping the original worn out seat with an after market Schwinn racing-type split seat.  I totally love the bike and its performance. Now I am trying to find out a little about its history.

I am in no way a bike expert, just a biking enthusiast who likes biking on long trips and biking f-a-s-t!

Thanks in advance for any input!

JohnsWorldSport


----------



## nuthut

*check the head badge*

On the name plate there should be a four digit number stamped into the metal. Look carefully, on the chicago name plates it is next to the I. Starting this datecoding in 1976 if I remember right, to comply with some stupid CPSC regulations. The first three numbers are the day it was produced and the last is the year. Example-0219 means it was produced on the 21st day of either 1979 or 1989. Hope this helps.


----------

